# Is NTS really only the standard with recurve shooters in the US?



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I recently started taking lessons, after having learned to shoot over 15 years ago. The club I go to teaches NTS, but when I listen to their lessons, read the materials on USA Archery, and watch videos by people like Jake Kaminski, I then watch videos from high level tournaments and just don't see archers, other than about half of the recurve shooters, shooting that way. Specifically the majority of barebow archers seem to use a much more linear draw, and many have kind of a dead release (or, if not dead, less dynamic). 

Is NTS basically just focused on Olympic shooting? Is it less optimal for other disciplines?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

NTS is one style of recurve shooting. Other style is the "linear" draw. This is the best explanation of the "linear" draw that I have ever seen. Coach Chris Hill.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m aware of linear draw, but thought since Safe Sport certification was partially tied to NTS training, it sort of codified NTS as standard in the US.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Want to really open a Chicklets storm of debate, ask the same question here: 









F.I.T.A, N.A.A., Collegiate Archery, And J.O.A.D.


Are you interested in international competition? Do you run a JOAD club, or want to start one? This is the place to exchange ideas and get involved with international and youth archery programs.




www.archerytalk.com





I do very little recurving, and none in competition yet, but it seems like the general consensus is that USArchery invested a great deal of time and money into Kisik Lee's method and coach certification system, but get a few of the routine visitors to the above forum for some interesting point/counterpoint discussions.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

FerrumVeritas said:


> I’m aware of linear draw, but thought since Safe Sport certification was partially tied to NTS training, it sort of codified NTS as standard in the US.


Not EVERY recurve coach in the US teaches NTS. Only the USAA coaches teach NTS. Coach Chris Hill is just one prominent example of a recurve coach teaching something other than NTS.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> NTS is one style of recurve shooting. Other style is the "linear" draw. This is the best explanation of the "linear" draw that I have ever seen. Coach Chris Hill.


thank you.


Chris


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

NTS was developed by Kisik Lee as a system to prevent athlete injury from repetitive motion. There are certainly other styles and methods out there. Dick Tone and Jay Barrs do not teach NTS either.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Rick McKinney also does not teach NTS. There are a number of coaches in the USA who teach other methods than NTS. 


Chris


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

chrstphr said:


> Rick McKinney also does not teach NTS. There are a number of coaches in the USA who teach other methods than NTS.
> 
> 
> Chris


But there's no way to get credited or certified if you don't teach NTS, right? You need to be level 3 to be qualified to run a JOAD program, according to USA archery, and level 3 requires NTS.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

FerrumVeritas said:


> But there's no way to get credited or certified if you don't teach NTS, right? You need to be level 3 to be qualified to run a JOAD program, according to USA archery, and level 3 requires NTS.


Level 2 can run a program


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

From my take on the NTS system was to have a safe-basic quality instruction to train beginning archers and to keep certified coaches on the same playing field. At least the new coaches. I would start with NTS but would modify accordingly to the student.

.02


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

FerrumVeritas said:


> But there's no way to get credited or certified if you don't teach NTS, right? You need to be level 3 to be qualified to run a JOAD program, according to USA archery, and level 3 requires NTS.


To be honest, most if not all of the best coaches in the US are not certified nor credited. Most have a track record of successful archers as their accreditation. Jay Barrs, Dick Tone, Rick McKinney etc dont need a USA Archery certificate to qualify them as a coach. Any coach that needs a level whatever certification to impress potential students, probably shouldnt be coaching said students. 

Running a JOAD, you must have a Level 2 and Safesport. Once i left USA archery certification system and USA archery, i had to give up the JOAD. 

Chris


----------

